# Bleeding from the base of the horn!



## jodievaughan (May 21, 2017)

I rescued 2 (pygmy) goats a few days ago, and they both seem very happy and well, but yesterday evening I came out and found Ozzy, a goat with only tiny little stubbed horns that I assume have been removed, bleeding from the base of one horn. I didn't see how it happened, but I think it might be from headbutting with the other goat, Rupert, who has quite tall horns. 

I can post pictures if needed, basically there was blood on the horn but it certainly wasn't heavy bleeding, it wasn't running down his head or anything, and he wasn't acting like he was in a lot of pain. I have never kept goats before as you can all probably tell so this has got me a bit worried. I cleaned his head gently with water and made a little bandage patch that I put on last night but he has just pulled it off by sticking his head through the fence.

If anyone has any advice for what I should do please let me know, I would really appreciate it because caring for goats is very new to me and I want these guys to be really healthy and happy! 

(The man we rescued them from said Rupert is about 6 and Ozzy, the one with the poorly horn, is a bit younger, but he wasn't very sure about their ages)


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Horns that have been removed from goats and the little bits that grow back are called skurs they get knocked from time to time through play fight or as you said getting them caught. In our climate,tropics I just spray the purple stuff for wounds on them and leave alone they will dry and heal and unfortunately grow back. If you are reall worried give a Tetnus shot,teejae


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

It's quite common for goats to scuffle, and I have seen a bit of blood at the base of the horns many a time - a little blue knot spray and your good to go. Just keep an eye the little guy doesn't get hurt too bad, you may have to separate them for a bit and keep an eye on them.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My buck knocks his scur off occasionally. I usually just let it heal up on its own.


----------

